# EKG attempts



## buckinb (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello. Can anyone tell me if you can bill for attempted EKG's?


----------



## LLovett (Aug 4, 2009)

What happened?

You can bill for the technical component only 93005 with a 52 modifier if the situation justified it.

I am assuming that they started to do the EKG but couldn't finish. If they couldn't finish it due to equipment malfunction I would not bill anything. If the patient was not cooperative I would try with the reduced service.

There is also the 53 modifier to consider.

I have never done any of the above so I have no idea what the results will be but if the situation arises that is what I would consider.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------

